# Help with cloudy water



## PirAnhA$p3ciAlisT (Oct 21, 2005)

Ive had my setup for over a year so my tank is cycled. About a week ago my water started getting cloudy. I've been cleaning (vacuuming) it every 2 to 3 days. There is no leftover food anywhere. I run 2 emperor 400. It's a 75 gallon. And my water readings show: 
PH-6.4
Amonia-No reading just clear. Assuming there is none.
Nitrate-0
Nitrite-0
So I dont know what the problem is. Could someone please help me.


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

With zero nitrates you have an uncycled tank.


----------



## rbp guy (Apr 19, 2004)

There are chemicals you can buy that will clear up the tank. Otherwise, just wait it out. If it becomes too cloudy, do a water change.


----------



## ben2957 (Sep 17, 2005)

jerry is correct with 0 nitrates your tank is uncycled. try adding a product called cycle it is good for speeding up the cycling process.


----------



## dynasty691 (Jun 15, 2005)

bacteria bloom by the way you describe it


----------



## piranha98 (Jun 15, 2005)

sounds like wat dynasty said i had the same prob


----------



## PirAnhA$p3ciAlisT (Oct 21, 2005)

piranha98 said:


> sounds like wat dynasty said i had the same prob


how do i get rid of the bacteria bloom


----------



## timmy (Mar 29, 2004)

PirAnhA$p3ciAlisT said:


> sounds like wat dynasty said i had the same prob


how do i get rid of the bacteria bloom
[/quote]

Water changes and medicate. You r real problem is within the cycle. You have not yet cycled the tank. Do you have town water?


----------



## PirAnhA$p3ciAlisT (Oct 21, 2005)

timmy said:


> sounds like wat dynasty said i had the same prob


how do i get rid of the bacteria bloom
[/quote]

Water changes and medicate. You r real problem is within the cycle. You have not yet cycled the tank. Do you have town water?
[/quote]

what is town water? my tank is cycled. i have had it running straight for about a year and just like a week ago it started to get cloudy. never had this problem before.


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

PirAnhA$p3ciAlisT said:


> sounds like wat dynasty said i had the same prob


how do i get rid of the bacteria bloom
[/quote]

Water changes and medicate. You r real problem is within the cycle. You have not yet cycled the tank. Do you have town water?
[/quote]

what is town water? my tank is cycled. i have had it running straight for about a year and just like a week ago it started to get cloudy. never had this problem before.
[/quote]

meaning chlorinated. You could have killed off your basteria causing the tank to give the readings.


----------



## timmy (Mar 29, 2004)

Ex0dus said:


> sounds like wat dynasty said i had the same prob


how do i get rid of the bacteria bloom
[/quote]

Water changes and medicate. You r real problem is within the cycle. You have not yet cycled the tank. Do you have town water?
[/quote]

what is town water? my tank is cycled. i have had it running straight for about a year and just like a week ago it started to get cloudy. never had this problem before.
[/quote]

meaning chlorinated. You could have killed off your basteria causing the tank to give the readings.
[/quote]

Yup, no nitrates means your tank is not cycled. Natrate is the end result of the cycle. If you have twon water and are not declorinating it b4 you put it into the tank thenthat is a problem.


----------



## PirAnhA$p3ciAlisT (Oct 21, 2005)

I do dechlorinate the water before putting it in there.


----------



## ben2957 (Sep 17, 2005)

even though your tank has been set up for a year now it is still not cycled. im sure it was cycled at one point but for some reason it isnt any more. could be from to frequent water changes with to much cleaning of the gravel or due to chlorine in the water. i wouldnt try any medications yet until you get good nitrate readings. try adding some cycle to your tank it contains benifical bacteria for the breakdown of wastes. i recently had this same proplem and this fixed it for me.


----------



## PirAnhA$p3ciAlisT (Oct 21, 2005)

ben2957 said:


> even though your tank has been set up for a year now it is still not cycled. im sure it was cycled at one point but for some reason it isnt any more. could be from to frequent water changes with to much cleaning of the gravel or due to chlorine in the water. i wouldnt try any medications yet until you get good nitrate readings. try adding some cycle to your tank it contains benifical bacteria for the breakdown of wastes. i recently had this same proplem and this fixed it for me.


Thanks


----------



## harrykaa (Jan 10, 2005)

PirAnhA$p3ciAlisT said:


> Amonia-No reading just clear. Assuming there is none.
> Nitrate-0
> Nitrite-0


Hi,

Just thought that you might also have erroneous readings there, maybe inaccurate measuring.
NH3, NO2 and NO3 cannot all be zero. Not even in theory. You must have some life there. Even with small amount of plants or one small fish there would be some ammonia/ammonium.
And yes nitrifying bacteria in a cycled tank will change NH3/NH4 and NO2 into nitrates (NO3).

Try measuring with more accurate test kits.

Regards,


----------



## PirAnhA$p3ciAlisT (Oct 21, 2005)

harrykaa said:


> Amonia-No reading just clear. Assuming there is none.
> Nitrate-0
> Nitrite-0


Hi,

Just thought that you might also have erroneous readings there, maybe inaccurate measuring.
NH3, NO2 and NO3 cannot all be zero. Not even in theory. You must have some life there. Even with small amount of plants or one small fish there would be some ammonia/ammonium.
And yes nitrifying bacteria in a cycled tank will change NH3/NH4 and NO2 into nitrates (NO3).

Try measuring with more accurate test kits.

Regards,
[/quote]

I use a liquid kit and my ammonia readings never show. It is always clear and doesn't change in color so I think that there are none.


----------



## Phtstrat (Sep 15, 2004)

PirAnhA$p3ciAlisT said:


> I use a liquid kit and my ammonia readings never show. It is always clear and doesn't change in color so I think that there are none.


Well my first thought was ammonia, it tends to make the water cloudy.

To back that up, your tank doesn't sound like it is cycled, so its a good chance ammonia is the culprit.


----------



## mauls (Mar 25, 2004)

for a while mine got hazy, and couldy. My nitrates were real high, so i did a 50% water change, and it was crystal clear as soon as it was full.


----------

